# Woooops!!!



## RocknRoll (Mar 1, 2013)

So aparently you CAN get soap out of the PVC pipe with a silicone liner if you freeze it LONG enough :lolno:. Moral of the story is... wait for it to completely thaw before slicing it.

My 100% olive oil soap is currently "stuck" in my soap cutter. 

*reaches for the Ben & Jerry's*... no seriously.


----------



## ruby61 (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh wow I hope you can get it out.  It is lovely!  I would imagine eventually it will melt enough to remove!


----------



## Mommysoaper (Mar 1, 2013)

It looks lovely!  I have to admit I laughed a little when I read your post!  Totally something I would do!  I am so impatient sometimes!  I really love what you've done with the edges though!


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 1, 2013)

ya, i have it on the shelf right now trying not to think about it. I should have known better but i wanted to cut it while it was firm so I would get nice clean lines. This was my first time at freezing soap to this degree so another lesson learned! :crazy: Patience IS truely a virtue!


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok I'm showing my noob-i-ness here... how did you get the pattern via pvc pipe? Looks great, sorry it's stuck in your cutter tho. Sounds like something I would do... I'm much too impatient!


----------



## lsg (Mar 1, 2013)

Your soap is very pretty.


----------



## hlee (Mar 1, 2013)

Those are so pretty!


----------



## Badger (Mar 1, 2013)

I am wondering how you got the pattern also, it is wonderful!  I am sorry your soap is stuck, but it is a good excuse for Ben and Jerry's ;-)


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 1, 2013)

I am guessing that the silicone mat that was used had the pattern to it. Lovely soap, I hope it thaws enough to cut &/or get unstuck.


----------



## dianne70 (Mar 1, 2013)

Love the pattern....very ingenious    Hope it comes unstuck for you...


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 1, 2013)

Im glad you all like it, its cut now.  Just took waiting about an hour. The matt used was embossed. I found it at a yard sale. Im hoping to use this embossed method as my default signature look!


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 1, 2013)

I found it!

http://www.casa.com/p/wilton-fondan...628198&utm_content=pla&adtype=pla&cagpspn=pla


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh so that's why you havne't been showing us soap porn... your log is stuck.  >.>   I'm embarrassed I asked earlier..   Good luck I hope it comes unstuck soon!


----------



## CaliChan (Mar 2, 2013)

Lol! That's amazing. Beautiful soap tho. Glad your soap is safe and sound now


----------



## Marieke (Mar 2, 2013)

I really hope you'll get it out of the slicer nicely. That pattern is lovely and I love thoe creamy color too.


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 2, 2013)

It's out safe and sound!!!!


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 2, 2013)

Woo1  \o/  Were you able to save it and keep the lines clean too ?


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 2, 2013)

Pictures or it didnt happen R&R!


----------



## Hayley (Mar 2, 2013)

Hope it defrosts soon!, looks lovely though.


----------



## Trxflyer (Mar 2, 2013)

How wide is the cut soap?  Are your cut bars that wide or is the detail that small that you get so much onto each slice?


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 2, 2013)

Sorry I did LOL because that totally sounds like something I would do!  The pattern looks great!  Good job!


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Mar 2, 2013)

i spent so much time watching your soap with its clean texture and truly enhancing imprint that i barely noticed the cutter sucked in your soap ( not the other way around   lolol  ..... could watch it all day , congrats on a wonderful creative adventure. bless


----------



## pootsiesgirl (Mar 2, 2013)

Gorgeous pattern! This is totally something I would do, hope it becomes unstuck soon


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 2, 2013)

TRXFLYER said:


> How wide is the cut soap?  Are your cut bars that wide or is the detail that small that you get so much onto each slice?


 Im pretty sure they are 1 1/2 inches thick


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 2, 2013)

Lion Of Judah said:


> i spent so much time watching your soap with its clean texture and truly enhancing imprint that i barely noticed the cutter sucked in your soap ( not the other way around   lolol  ..... could watch it all day , congrats on a wonderful creative adventure. bless


 Thank you! Im glad you like it. Its been something i was thinking about for a while now. Always looking for new ways to enhance my soap lol!


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 2, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Woo1  \o/  Were you able to save it and keep the lines clean too ?


 Pretty much. It isnt as clean as id liked because of getting it jammed, but it wasnt botched at least! :mrgreen:


----------



## Pilar (Mar 3, 2013)

Is't this? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1PCS-Sili...s_Cake_Decorating_MJ&var=&hash=item27cb915ebb


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 4, 2013)

Pilar said:


> Is't this? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1PCS-Sili...s_Cake_Decorating_MJ&var=&hash=item27cb915ebb


 Yep!


----------



## SpiralTouch (Mar 7, 2013)

I need to stop looking at this forum.  Now I want to try PVC pipe as a mold (which I know nothing about) and I want the embossed mat. Sigh. I will never make back the money I spend on soaping.


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 7, 2013)

SpiralTouch said:


> I need to stop looking at this forum.  Now I want to try PVC pipe as a mold (which I know nothing about) and I want the embossed mat. Sigh. I will never make back the money I spend on soaping.


 I hear ya, Id have to sell a couple thousand dollars worth of soap to even start seeing profit lol. (not really but somewhere in that vicinity, i lost count) I dont care though, Im having so much fun. You cant complain about a good "clean" habit lol! I am willing to keep investing though because EVENTUALLY i will see a return


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Mar 23, 2013)

is it just me or am i right that Rock&Royalty is no longer on this forum ?????????


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 23, 2013)

hmmm, her public profile isn't active but she has been here recently. I know she's busy with her etsy store and setting up for selling.


----------



## ruby61 (Mar 23, 2013)

I could have swear i saw a post the other day but now says user not found.  Come back!


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Mar 23, 2013)

ok .... i was wondering because i hit her profile as a shortcut to a thread of hers and it said no profile found . do hope she comes around to check on us  
thanks for the replys


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm here, Im here lol!  You know it's weird... I have clicked on my profile too and noticed that it doesnt list any of my interests, or any of my recent actvity, or anything. I've tried changing the settings but maybe Im just computer illiterate and cant figure it out :-?. Anyway, yep, ALMOST got the Etsy shop up and running, tonight Im gonna try to open it but I have to first make sure all my ducks are in a row... (takes deep breath) other than that, just real busy with work/soaps/insurance/placing orders etc... I should have some new soap porn for you all soon, ive made several batches but Im waiting on a wire soap cutter so I can switch to cutting my bars into 1" to accomidate my new business strategy of smaller bars. Also converting most my "bars" into round soaps with my embossed design as a sort of signature look to all my soaps so they are instantly recognizable. So thats the plan lol! See ya as soon as I can...miss you all!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Smee (Mar 23, 2013)

MMmmmmmm....soap porn on a Saturday night  :mrgreen:

I'm sure glad you're still HERE even tho your profile says you're not!


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 23, 2013)

Smee said:


> MMmmmmmm....soap porn on a Saturday night  :mrgreen:
> 
> I'm sure glad you're still HERE even tho your profile says you're not!


 
I would never just leave, this is where my soapie friends live! :wave:


----------



## paillo (Mar 23, 2013)

Glad you're still  here! Tried to click on a link I wanted to read, and it said you weren't here. Welcome back!


----------



## Badger (Mar 23, 2013)

Glad you are still with us, and I am happy your Etsy shop is almost set up!  Looking forward to seeing all the goodies you set up in your shop, and of course, your new soap porn ;-)


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Mar 24, 2013)

add another happy member to see that you are still here with us , and doubly happy that your Esty  is about to be in full swing , remember " if you build it they will come " ..... you have a great product and it is very very inviting . i wish you much success in your new venture , bless .


----------



## hlee (Mar 24, 2013)

Can't wait to see your soaps on Etsy. 
I know you will do great and all of us here can say we saw them first!


----------



## kharmon320 (Mar 24, 2013)

I "think" it was a fondant mat that was used for the pattern.  That's very pretty!


----------



## Miz Jenny (Mar 24, 2013)

kharmon320 said:


> I "think" it was a fondant mat that was used for the pattern.  That's very pretty!



Ooooh, I'll have to check-out fondant mats at Michaels! Not to worry. Won't use it for round soap, but might cut & use on a plain loaf mold.


----------

